
Does Henry Kissinger have a conscience? - wslh
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/does-henry-kissinger-have-a-conscience
======
chmaynard
Of course not. Henry Kissinger is a sociopath, and a primary characteristic of
sociopaths is the inability to feel shame or guilt.

------
macmac
Please see Betteridges Law
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

